# Foggy old redcliffe 02/10



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Weather was good and I had a free morning, so I decided to go for a paddle at Queens beach. There was a thick blanket of fog around Redcliffe this morning, visibility was down to less than 50 mtrs at times.
Anyways I paddled out into the abyss hoping that no stray ships would be poking through the fog and running me over. There was a stinky boat I could hear coming towards me at one time, so I wound my lines in and hung close to the rocks, he did poke through eventually about 50 mtrs away and turned sharply to miss me and the rocks, then powered on back into the fog......hmmm accident waiting to happen.
Fishing was a bit ordenairy it was low tide and there wasn't much water movement. Did hook up a cod but lost him to the rocks, the 4lbs line wasn't enough to get him out of his hidy hole.....i got to remember to spool up my 8lb line. Hooked a little trevally as well which was fun on 4lb line, but I couldn't find any of his mates and gave it away.

BTW I saw a bloke and his son, who looked no more than about 9, fishing from 2 separate kayaks. They were just drifting around while tide together, then paddled separate.....cool.

fog


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice photo's Paul.
Must have really needed that morning off after coming back from holidays :lol: 
BTW catch much while you were away?
Cheers Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWURIOVYAAARXgAAQQAUAgFAAJq2XACAAIoaaaaNNHqaFMJpoDTEKhYzDldEXu2ABwvikHg4b4u5IpwoSCIkHKsA=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

bushwoodboy said:


> Nice photo's Paul.
> Must have really needed that morning off after coming back from holidays :lol:
> BTW catch much while you were away?
> Cheers Mal


Hi Mal
Yep I needed another days fishing after one day back at work.....you know how it is 8)  
I will do a report about my week away, but it wont be nice, 20 knot northerlies coupled with 3 mtr tides doesn't make good kayak fishing. 
Hi red
Trevs are a lot of fun on light gear, they fight a lot harder and longer than equivalent sized brimbos and squire. Wish I could have hoked up a few more. Spoke to a bloke at the ramp who reckoned that the mackerel were chasing bait fish around in front of the boat ramp yesterday. Will need to make sure I take along a few chrome slugs with me next time. There are a few pikey around still, good for live bait if there is anything bigger around.


----------

